# Lascarx needs our support



## Dewy (Aug 29, 2012)

this is a posting i found on another web site posted by his serial cheater wife. has any one heard anything eles?

I have not posted for a while because I don't think that I have been making any progress... I have pulled my life together, I am working, but I haven't been able to move on beyond what I've done or accept the loss of my marriage.

Something awful has happened. My husband was in a very severe work-related accident. He has a fractured skull and is still in an induced coma. He saved two of his co-workers' lives that day.

I blame myself often. He was working nights due to our separation and I remember hearing that when accidents happened, they always seemed to happen on the late shifts.

I talk to him and hold his hand and sometimes I think I feel his squeeze mine back, but I know that is impossible. I never really knew how precious life is, not until now. I try and remain strong for our childrens' sake, that is all I can do now.

me: ww/34
him: 33, has initiated divorce
married 8 years, together for ten
kids 7 and 4

dday 1 - 12/17/2011
dday 2 - 1/26/2012 (my past multiple affairs revealed)


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oh crap

he is such a stand up guy too, what a shame


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

snap said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


Same here..

Im so sad to here this.like he didn't have enough crap happen
allready


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

This is just terrible news, when one of our own is going thru this. Even though he was just a screen name and I didn't know him IRL, I cared about his situation as a BS. 

I just said a prayer for the man behind the screen name.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you sure its his wife?


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

What website was it? I hope this isn't true and it's not him.


----------



## Dewy (Aug 29, 2012)

TBT said:


> Are you sure its his wife?


yes i am sure I PM him and he told me where she was posting and her screen name, so i have been reading her posts to see if there is anything for Lascarx to even work with.

he is a strong man I sure hope he pulls thur, I do think that the last thing he wants to see when he wakes up will be her face.


----------



## Dewy (Aug 29, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> What website was it? I hope this isn't true and it's not him.


Surviving infidelity in the way ward section: her user name is( threw it all away) all one word


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Dewy said:


> yes i am sure I PM him and he told me where she was posting and her screen name, so i have been reading her posts to see if there is anything for Lascarx to even work with.
> 
> he is a strong man I sure hope he pulls thur, I do think that the last thing he wants to see when he wakes up will be her face.


Sorry to hear this and my prayers are with him.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

In my thoughts...............


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

These types of events are may be what this WW need to understand the magnitude of the wrong she has done, I hope that somehow this is one of the Almighty's workings in resolving this mess to allow this family to stay together somehow,

If this is true, he is in induced coma which is sometimes what the Doctors do in order to allow severely injured people to
recuperate with minimum suffering, the chances of him waking up are extremely high as normally this is achieved with medications and in most cases once the patient is strong enough he will wake up as soon as the coma inducing drug is wearing off

I hope he will be ok and will come out of this ok, he will need every bit of support to recover from this trauma, especially from his family and his wife, I am praying he will have enough in him to forgive his wife and to allow her to help him.


----------



## Dewy (Aug 29, 2012)

Mike11 said:


> These types of events are may be what this WW need to understand the magnitude of the wrong she has done, I hope that somehow this is one of the Almighty's workings in resolving this mess to allow this family to stay together somehow,
> 
> If this is true, he is in induced coma which is sometimes what the Doctors do in order to allow severely injured people to
> recuperate with minimum suffering, the chances of him waking up are extremely high as normally this is achieved with medications and in most cases once the patient is strong enough he will wake up as soon as the coma inducing drug is wearing off
> ...


i doubt very much that he will allow his stbxw to help him. he will want to have nothing to do with her. Why would you want to see him stay with a serial cheater?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. I pray he pulls through all right.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

If anyone is faith inclined, please take a minute to send a prayer for this man.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

I dont know him, but i will put him in my prayers right away.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

prayers are going out.


----------



## Rosemary's Granddaughter (Aug 25, 2012)

Dewy said:


> i doubt very much that he will allow his stbxw to help him. he will want to have nothing to do with her. Why would you want to see him stay with a serial cheater?


I read his first thread, and what an amazing person. I will pray for his recovery.

I hope his WW does not profit from this accident...what a piece of work.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dewy said:


> yes i am sure I PM him and he told me where she was posting and her screen name, so i have been reading her posts to see if there is anything for Lascarx to even work with.
> 
> he is a strong man I sure hope he pulls thur, I do think that the last thing he wants to see when he wakes up will be her face.


Actually, maybe not. Stranger things have happened.

I'll be praying for him and his family.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lascarx is the Mark Twain of TAM. Pray hard. We can't lose him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Some guys can't seem to get a break... Cheating wife, nonsupporting family and now this! I hope he pulls through.


----------

